# Change In Rules Regarding Midway Pictures



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

People, I understand that rules are made to keep order but this contest was ORIGINALLY started as a motivational tool and for members here to have some FRIENDLY FUN.  Like I've said 100 times, nobody is walking away with thousands of dollars in prize money or even a trophy.  EVERYONE is SUPPOSED to leave the contest a winner,,,feeling a sense of accomplishment.  NOW I don't want to piss anyone off or step on toes but I must remind everyone that I have to pull rank here.  This contest was started by ME and for YOU,,,THE MEMBERS.  So in regards to these MID way pics,, I NOW state that you do NOT HAVE TO SUBMIT THEM TO STAY IN THE CONTEST as long as you have at least Posted the "BEFORE" pictures in October.  So now there is NO excuse for people to be dropping out but if anything if your insecure about your looks TODAY, get your asses moving and start sweating.  You have until  May or whenever the final date was to submit the Final pictures.

Last note:  I honestly don't feel the MID PICS were all that necessary to begin with since ABSOLUTELY NO judging is taking place where they are concerned.  The pics were a mid point goal.  If you missed your goal then you know what you have to do. 
Now this is NOT open for debate or even conversation.  I've decided and that IS THE FINAL WORD.   MID PICS OUT AND CONTESTANTS STAY IN.
Regards,
The management. aka: Fire


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

ok then.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Great.  I'm glad to see a few of my friends support me on this.  

As for the NEW people that do not wish to submit a pic,,,you HAVE to.  Everyone needs to submit a "before" pic.  If your uncomfortable POSTING it, send it to J'Bo.  She is the head judge and at the contest end will send a copy to the other voting judges only and will not be posted.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm totally with you in this Fire!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Rock.  I just want everyone to understand that the mid pics have absolutely no weight in regards to the final judging so I'd hate to see people dropping out because of them.  Obviously the before pics are vital and DO need to be submitted.  I hope I didn't piss anyone off because of this rule change but I saw a few people dropping out that really belong in the contest.  They were very good about keeping their journals and staying in this contest in every other way.  I want them to stay in.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2004)

Good


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Good that you said good Jodi.  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2004)

i'm waiting to post the naked ones, whens the deadline for that?????????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh ummm huuumm well..... YESTERDAY TANK!!  Shoot you'll just have to hang on to them for the NEEEXT contest.  hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh ummm huuumm well..... YESTERDAY TANK!!  Shoot you'll just have to hang on to them for the NEEEXT contest.  hahahahaha


Dam all the luck!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Tank the good news is I hear Rissole was really excited about those pics of yours and asked me to ask you to Email them to him. hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually fire i am not with you on this one sorry 
I dont believe rules should be bent to suit peoples schedules etc.
Even though this is just for fun, some people are taking it seriously. But if this is the decision its all cool with me.
I just think of it like this, if you are supposed to show up to weigh-ins at a comp. you have to. They dont let you skip it just because you arent feeling your best. Thats my piece and now lets get on with it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Tank the good news is I hear Rissole was really excited about those pics of yours and asked me to ask you to Email them to him. hahahaha


 Liar


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Rissole.

Will you take my pics in the "30 Day "Diet plan and do the side by side view and post them in my journal?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Actually fire i am not with you on this one sorry
> I dont believe rules should be bent to suit peoples schedules etc.
> Even though this is just for fun, some people are taking it seriously. But if this is the decision its all cool with me.
> I just think of it like this, if you are supposed to show up to weigh-ins at a comp. you have to. They dont let you skip it just because you arent feeling your best. Thats my piece and now lets get on with it.


I feel the same but it would be a shame to see so many people drop out, i think that evryone should still take mid pics, but they dont have to post them till the end


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Actually fire i am not with you on this one sorry
> I dont believe rules should be bent to suit peoples schedules etc.
> Even though this is just for fun, some people are taking it seriously. But if this is the decision its all cool with me.
> I just think of it like this, if you are supposed to show up to weigh-ins at a comp. you have to. They dont let you skip it just because you arent feeling your best. Thats my piece and now lets get on with it.



Yes darling I do understand your standpoint. I truely do but Jen, the mid pics aren't going to be a factor in final judging at all. They were just to give people a midway goal.  I know I busted my ass to look somewhat decent for those pics.  Some people fell short apparently and they are the ones I really want to reach out to the most.  This whole thing was to help people here reach goals.  Hopefully allowing them to skip mid pics will keep them in the comp and work harder now to make the "after" pic deadline.  I'm only trying to keep people in the comp and keep it interesting.  I'm honestly sorry we don't agree on this but I did what I felt I had to do for those people.   Fire doesn't like quitters.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Liar




But Riss what about the PM you sent me telling me you couldn't wait to see Tan.....    OOOOhhh ummmm never mind I see Riss it's a secret. I'll be quiet.  lol


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

You better mate 

I think the mid pics should be taken into consideration, as the upkeep of the journals + add a write up at the end about what you got out of doing this comp. All those things should be taken into consideration to select the winners.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm shushing Ris.

Well Riss my man. I just don't know what to do. I'm not sure how many people will stay in the comp if we ask too much from them.  I'd love to see people comment about what they got out of the comp but if lets say 300 pound John Doe looses 160 pounds and just writes  "I met my goals"  Do we take points off??  This isn't about an essay contest or how well your write in your journal it all boils down to the comparisons between the Before/After pics and everyones Stats.  All the other stuff is "filler" and having people do the Journals was to assist them in diet and training.  If they don't wish assistance then why keep it so detailed?  The reason I really liked the Journals in the first place is to keep people talking about the contest and keeping it priority by talking about it during the week.  The individuals that are taking this very seriously such as yourself, Rock, Tank and myself for example look at each others journals to keep track of the compitions progress.  Those not keeping up  the journals or coming around probably aren't taking the comp very seriously and I doubt they will be in the forefront at the end.  I can almost tell you who the finalists will be at the end already and the ones I'm thinking of both male and female are already keeping journals etc.  Don't fret none mate, we do have a comp going here, you can trust me on that.  Letting a few extras join in the fun is good for them and IM.com  but the serious ones  are the ones to watch for at the end.
Peace.


----------

